# IRON CHLOROSIS



## NorthernWinos (Jun 21, 2007)

I have had this problem before, since our heavy rains have been noticing the symptoms on some Hydraneas...









And a couple days ago when I was out untangling the vines from a wind storm noticed the fastest growing King of the North vine was looking a bit yellow...Today I can see the symptoms on the individual leaves...








I have some IRON [fe] 50% IRON SUCRATE granules....I went out and sprinkled a few granules around the bases of the vines. I am going to water some of the vines with Miracle grow [ACID] product. I have done this before and noticed the leaves turned green in a few days...from the tips first.



A couple years ago I had used some on an apple tree that had Iron Chlorosis...took a hammer and gouged some holes around the drip line and put some of the granules in the holes and watered well. It seemed to have helped.





My question....would it hurt the young vines that were set out this spring to sprinkle a few granuals around their base???
This product is not very water soluble and will take some time and rains to reach the roots.





I never fertilize my grapes...what do you all use???
The only time my grapes get fertilizer is when they are set out as young rooted cuttings...I plant them in a big hole with compost...occasionally I top-dress and mulch with compost around the base when they are young...the old vines don't get fertilizer...I imagine they should get something.


This is my 'Old Timer' [Beta ...for juice]...it is 8 years old now and very long...














It isn't showing any yellowing...yet. I planted some cuttings in between the posts, so next year I might cut the 'Old Timer' back quite a bit to make room for new vines on the wire.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 21, 2007)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to apply the iron granules around the young vines. It takes a while to get it in the ground to be available to the vines. A foliar feeding is a good way to get the iron to the vines and other plants quickly and since they don't need much one or two applications a year should suffice. I use a foliar feed on my vines once a year for the minor nutrients. 


The mulch you put down acts as a long term fertilizer. As it breaks down it supplies the nutrients. I don't have a good source of it so I use fertilizer at a cup full per vine per year- except the first year when I use a half cup. Then again my soil is sandy here, so is vulnerable to leaching and is not very fertile naturally so the fertilizer is needed every year.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 27, 2007)

The Hydrangeas are showing improvement from the iron and acid applications in less than a week...color is working it's way back through the leaves... 








The long vines on the rampantly growing King of the North are now only yellow at the tips of the vine...








Some things are just better green!!!









*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 18, 2007)

The grapes that were affected with iron clorosis have out grown their problem...very little evidence left.....


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jul 18, 2007)

Wouldn't hurt to get a soil test sometime. They're cheap and will give you an idea of where you are and whats needed. I'm not that familiar with the University of Minnesota but if you look at this website you might be able to find their soil testing program. Well worth the 10 bucks.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/

DrtDocter


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 19, 2007)

We get our fields tested every year...but not the garden....Our PH is around 7+ or - a little.


----------

